# Sticky  Pic's of Old & Collectable Traps (II)



## skidway

That's not only a trap but also artwork. Dave's right on the money. An old hand forged trap for sure. The way the jaws pivit on a single rivit is pretty common on the handforged traps.They sort of nestle in to each other where Newhouse figured out that if the jaws pivoted seperatley the trap would lay flatter when set.

The value on handforged traps is tough to call unless stamped by a known trap maker like Standish or a few others. $20-35 unless you know who and when it was made. Some collectors of those types traps pay pretty well but not in the same range as Sargent and Newhouse. Yours is really nice and is truly a wallhanger. The spring eyes and jaws are well done and it looks like it started out as a double spring or was designed to be able to be one later.The original chain was probably handforged also and would add value if you were to sell it. Great trap.


----------



## target-panic

Would it be possible to get and attach a chain from that period? How about a second spring? It would look better on the wall that way.


----------



## skidway

You could find a chain that would look original somewhere but matching a spring would be next to impossible. These are custom made traps so both springs were made at the same time for just this trap typically.


----------



## multibeard

This is a home made trap by Rusty Johnston of Ruby creek. Rusty trapped the big south of the PM river. He had trouble holding the monster bachelor beaver he ran across. They made pretzels out of 330's. He built these traps to do the job. It has a jaw spread of 8X9 inches. The only thing he bought was the spring and a couple of nuts to hold the newhouse style jaw pivots on.







[/IMG]


----------



## multibeard

This photo shows a #3 BL jump trap for comparison. Rusty did use a short piece of factory made chain. The rest of the chain was made by Rusty by twisting heavy wire into links. He dead staked the trap into the bottom of the river.


----------



## David G Duncan

multibeard,

What a great trap!!

Can you give us any more details about Rusty and when this trap was made?

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## multibeard

Rusty was quite old when I met him thru my old trapper buddy from Mears, Ralph Fenton. I met him in the early 80's. The time period that he made the traps in was probably in the 70's.

He lived alone in an old house not far from the Big South Branch of the PM. He ran his traps in an old duck boat. I think that at one time he worked for the Mason County Road commission. He cut his fire wood with a buck saw. 

At one time he had a marvelous collection of traps. I know he sold off most of them before he passed on to the trapline in the sky. He was also an accomplished fly tyer and had a huge stamp collection.

When I asked him if I could buy one of the traps from him he told me he never sold them. He disappeared for a while and came back and handed the trap to me saying " He only gave them to friends." I was shocked as I hardly knew him. He wouldn't take any money so I brought him a couple cases of beer the next time thru

From what I heard he fell out side getting fire wood in the winter and died from hypothermia around 10 years ago.

He was one of the old time trappers that I feel proud to have known!!!


----------



## skidway

Sounds like ol Rusty was on top of things. One of the reasons you find so many #5 bear traps with only one spring is those big old beavers would tear hell out of anything else you used. Lucky you got to know him.


----------



## multibeard

I am not sure where I obtained this trap. Might have been a door prize at an SMTA convention. #2 coil spring of an odd design. the dog holder is adjustable in and out wiht a bolt in a slot in the cross frame. There never was a pan just a strip of steel ??????









ANY IDEAS????


----------



## multibeard

I will try and get the picture on in a larger size. I also noticed that the pan post is also adjustable in and out.


----------



## multibeard

They sold for 12.95 a dozen in 1971. The brand name for Herter's traps was Hudson Bay.
They also sold #1 long springs at 7.45 a dozen. The springs on the #1 were so strong that they were liable to break the bone on a muskrats front foot. 










They also sold Hudson Bay Killer Traps. The trigger was of a different design than on the Victor Connibears. 330 size killer traps sold for $71.40 a dozen--110 size at 12.95 a dozen.


----------



## multibeard

Gibbs # 2 coil I have no idea of the history of Gibbs traps


----------



## multibeard




----------



## multibeard

#1 Cushion Grip Rubber jawed trap. Hard to read the manufacturer on the pan. Chas. Bridell? The rubber fits around the jaws. It is held in place by a strap that is rivited on the out side of the jaws. There is a B cut thru the pan


----------



## multibeard

this is what I believe to be a #0 Newhouse trap. The problem is that the pan is missing. The chain appears to be cast? It must be a soft steel in order to get the links hooked together. The spring is not stamped Newhouse.


----------



## skidway

I'd think the trap with the extended cross and sliding dog and pan assembly would be a proto type also but don't have a clue what somebody was thinking when they came up with that design. It sort of looks like Victor to me. Possible trapper modification maybe?
That Briddell is a neat little trap and hard to find with the brass strips intact. It was made in a #1 longspring also, along with a few different sizes of regular jawed traps from 1936-1939.The Gibbs traps were made from 1919 through 1936 in Pa.
I think the 0 with the really neat chain is a Sargent judging by the diameter of the slotted spring eye.Newhouse and Hawley and Norton (basically the same trap) have the slotted spring eye also but the diameter of the spring eye is the same as the width of the base of the trap. The swivel on the spring looks like Sargent also but that's misleading sometimes because traps were ordered without chains. That chain looks like an English "safety pin" type chain; unusual and quite a find. Too bad there isn't a pan on it. Look at the eye on this and see if it's the same.


----------



## multibeard

I don't think there is any way the proto type trap can be a victor. the steel in the frame of the p-type is almost twice as thick as Victor #2. The cross is riveted instead of welded like a victor. It weighs at least 1/2 again what a victor does. Interesting proto type, I just wish I knew what some one had in mind by making the pan and dog holders adjustable and why no pan??

The old #0 trap. It looks like the spring eye is the same as in your picture. Tho it doesn't look that way in my photo the outer bend of the frame at the outer jaw pivots is almost a square bend on my trap where it looks like the bend inyour picture is not as sharp. I will have to find one of my Newhouse #1s and see how the spring eyes compare.

I have a couple of buckets of old traps in the fur shed. The main problem is they have never been cared for like they should have. I had a bunch of #1 newhouses that had been left out to rust so bad that the jawpivots had rusted completely thru.


----------



## steelhead1

Are there any museums in Michigan that deal with trapping? If there's not there should be. Fur trade is what helped form Michigan.


----------



## skidway

Anybody got any of these laying around they want to part with?


----------



## skidway

Made by PS&W back in the 20's and not for very long. Very difficult to find in decent shape.


----------



## Hondaxr

A friend was cleaning out his aunt's attic and came across this #3 Kangaroo and two not so old Victors. Any idea on the age of this one?

Thanks, Dan


----------



## skidway

Kangaroo traps were made by Triumph Trap co. from 1915 to 1932.


----------



## Hondaxr

Thanks!


----------



## Lucky Dog

Skidway, Don't worry about boreing us with your pictures, you have some amazing old traps, thanks for sharing them with us. 

I think I may have a use for the hawk trap...:evil: :evil:


----------



## skidway

A couple traps picked up in Wisconsin recently

A 2in1 made briefly in New Orleans by Walter Smith and put on the market in August of 1923. Very few were made and sold for $6 a dozen. A miserable SOB to set.










A 111 double trap made by Victor. The pan stamp reads 111; nothing else. Difficult to find these so if you have some hang on to them










This gives you an idea of the jawspread


----------



## rancid

Very nice collection.
I don't know how to post pics on here but i do have a number 2 nelson boode in very good condition.Maybe someone can comment on it or maybe tell me why they went out of business.And maybe tell me what it might be worth.Thanks Rancid


----------



## skidway

Nelson-Boode traps are also known as Trail's End and Trailzend. They were made in Pontiac, Mi. with a branch in Windsor, Ont. beginning in 1920 and only offered in #3s until they added sizes 1, 2, 5 and 7 with a few #9s.In 1923 the #3s sold for .60 each. They are cheap traps made of pressed steel with fine lettering on the pan that usually says Nelson-Boode Trap Co./Pontiac, Mich. followed by up to 4 Pat. #s and th size. They made traps until the mid 20's and went completely out of business in May of 27. These traps are hard to find with a 100% pan and I saw a #2 go for $85. Get into the dble. springs and the price goes way up. Condition really determines the price. A price guide has them listed a lot higher than they sell for but you never know.


----------



## gooseski72

I Have A Montgomery #2 Sq Jaw. It Is Dogless. The Jaw Hook It The Pan. The Pan Is A Little Over Size.it Looks Like It Was Made That Way. Any Info ? I Will Try To Post A Pict Soon


----------



## skidway

Montgomery Trap Co. made traps from the mid 60's to the mid 80's and are still being used by trappers. They are a well built trap and still draw pretty good money as users, especially the dogless models. The "digger" models have some value as collector traps.


----------



## mydogisscout

Northcountry said:


> Well, I dont really have a serious interest in trap collecting, but I have found a few over the years...and put them on display in my den, with other old stuff.
> 
> This one trap is my oldest, I'm sure. I say that strictly because of the construction methods. I see hand-forged metal and "irregular" metal shapes, leading me to believe that mass-production machinery was not used. No punch presses or spot welders used on this one
> 
> The trap pan is very pitted, but because I have some knowledge of the industry names, I can see "ONIEDA Co" and "S NEWHOUSE". There is probably more, but the corrosion is just too deep. In todays terms, I would say the size is a #3 DLS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Moderator's Note:* This clearly is a hand forged S. Newhouse trap, but unfortunately it is missing the chain. If this trap was in better condition and had the original chain attached, then according to Vance Price Guide it could be valued at from $50 to $300. The higher price would be for a trap having a pan with raised lettering.
> 
> Regardless this is a trap that any trapper would love to have in his collection, since it most likely was manufactured between 1850 and 1900 by the religious sect by the name of Oneida Community in New York state.
> Some time before the year 1840, Mr. Newhouse undertook the manufacturing of traps.
> 
> He had lived with the Iroquois Indians of the Oneida Tribe and was trained in the trade of gunsmithing. His traps soon became in high demand, because the springs were very strong and tempered so that they would not break in the extreme cold, like other traps of his time.
> 
> Early in 1850 he moved from the Oneida area to a spot now known as Kenwood, where he started manufactureing his traps on a large scale. He was soon assisted by some the mechanics of the Oneida Association, as the old Oneida Community was then called - of which Mr. Newhouse had become a member.
> 
> Every trap was hand forged from wrought iron or steel. These trap were roughly but strongly made and their springs are as strong today as they were when made over 150 years ago. A true testimony to the skill of this legendary woodsman and inventor.


I have one identical to this, and it's only a single spring. I know it's a #3 in fact it's set right now, with a drowner waiting for a beaver. it does have the origional chain attached. did they actually make this as a single spring or is it just missing one????


----------



## skidway

If it's identical to the one above except with a single spring somebody has removed one. That was usually done for beaver trapping just like you're using it for now. Newhouse made traps specifically for otter and beaver in single spring sizes 2 1/2 and 3 1/2. They came with teeth and the pan had 2 slots in it so a breast plate could be mounted on the pan for use in slide sets. They also made a 21 1/2, which was nothing more than a 2 1/2 without the teeth. Very powerful springs. Here's a 2 1/2; the 3 1/2 is bigger with a 5' chain.


----------



## skidway

From the pictures it looks like they're all #1 size traps. The 91 Newhouse on the bottom left is a keeper especially if the pan and spring can still be read; could have been made as early as 1905. The safety pin chain on the upper left trap is unusual and is usually found on very old traps if original. Most trap makers sold them with or without chains so you never really know until you look into it. Top right is a 115 Triumph Triple Clutch (made from 1915 on) and if in good shape is also a keeper. The 2 others look like they have Triumph crosses so I'll assume from the picture that's what they are. Unless they have an unusual pan stamp , like Revonoc or a cross stamp, throw them back in the user pile. The numbers would change if these are all 11/2 size traps.The Newhouse would be a 91 1/2 and the Triumph would be a 215. Better pictures would be needed for a valuation-especially of the one with the safety pin chain and the Newhouse.Sent you a PM.


----------



## skidway

If anybody has an interest in starting a trap collection I've got some basic traps in good enough condition to get you started. I'd rather sell or trade to an individual on here than screw with ebay. You'll get a better deal too.


----------



## fishinglink

i just recently purchased a brand new #2 oneida victor jump trap and also 4 #1 victor stoploss with the single wire that goes across the jaws. they have the small coil that goes from one side the the stoploss bar to the other i noticed they were described in an earlier thread but the picture was gone. i was unsucceccful at posting the pic of mine if anyone has a pic they ould post and maybe tell me how to tell the age. these have been used but i can still read the #1 on the pan which is rectangular . any advise thanks. 

p.s. these aren't in what i would call collectors condition other thsan the #2 but i will definatly be using the stoploss this upcoming season if they are still legal.


----------



## skidway

The #2 if in factory new condition has collector value. The others are legal to use but were only made for a short time because trappers didn't like them. They started making them in 1939 and stopped production in 1949.


----------



## mich_survey_man

I found this old trap several years ago while doing some survey work in a cedar swamp. I was wondering if anyone could give me any info on it. I tried to attach the picture from "my photos" on this site. It didn't seem to work. If anyone could tell me how to get photos onto the thread replies, I'd appreciate it.

Thanks,

-Michael


----------



## FREEPOP

Here's the pic











My guess is a Victor #1 LS

Does it have a "V" on the pan?


----------



## mich_survey_man

Freepop-

Thanks for posting the picture. I am leaving to do some survey work/trout fish in the eastern U.P. tonight after work and I wont be back home until Sunday night. Ill check the trap pan then and post a reply on Monday. I just started getting into trapping last year and I need a lot of the basics. Id be willing to swap the trap for trapping???. If anyone has an interest, send me a PM. 

Thanks,

-Michael


----------



## FREEPOP

There are several people over your way that trap and would more than likely be willing to help out and show you some pointers. Have a safe trip and stop back in when you get back.


----------



## mich_survey_man

Freepop-

Checked the trap pan and it had a big old "V" on it. Looks like you were right on target your guess! Thanks again for the ID. It sure was a beautiful weekend to be working in the U.P. The only thing I could have done without are the 3 ticks I picked up. You never really know if you found them all.:SHOCKED: 

-Michael


----------



## FREEPOP

Some old traps a friend gave me. Any clues as to what they are?

This frist one looks to be some sort of stoploss trap


----------



## FREEPOP

This is a unique design of a type of under spring


----------



## DROPTINE 14

the first one appears to be a B&l stop loss, the other one is a e-z set check under the e-z set for a G-man trapper # if it has one it doubles in value!


----------



## DROPTINE 14

by the way i still run 24 of the E-Z set traps with music wire replacment springs they are my favorite fox traps


----------



## FREEPOP

It seams to be a fairly nice trap, but yes, the springs are quite weak. It is like setting a 220 or 330 with those catches under the levers like that.


----------



## skidway

The first trap is one of the first model Gibbs Two Triggers; the second is a Triumph Easy Set- looks like about a #2.


----------



## DJboy

Was wondering if anyone had a method to clean up traps. I have a few older ones that I have found in an old shed, they are rusted really bad. Thanks in advance.
DJboy


----------



## hoytshooter4

Heres a few pics of a foothold trap I've been using for a little while but never really knew who manufactures it. Any ideas??


----------



## skidway

DJboy,
Soak your old traps in some sort of lube like WD-40 or penetrating oil and brush them with a small, fine wire brush.Hardware stores sell them about the size of a toothbrush in either brass or stainless bristle and either works well. Start on the pan being careful not to take off so much that you're down to bright steel. Leave what's called the patina on the trap. If you can read 50% or more of the pan do the whole trap to increase collector value. If you can't read the pan it's really not going to be worth much as a collector trap unless it's rare or unusual. After that it's just a case of how much time you want to spend on them.

Hoytshooter- I'm not positive but your traps look like some Northwoods I used to use


----------



## campsodaman

Size one







Nisbet in good condition.


----------



## skidway

VERY nice!


----------



## bglong

I bought a barrell of traps for resale a couple weeks ago. This is in the lot.


----------



## Lloyd Doyle Sr.

I have a Newhouse Oneida No. 15 bear trap. It is in very good condition. I got this from my father after he passed. I would like to know about it. Age, history, value. Don't want to sell. Any help greatly appreciated.





















Thanx
Lloyd D. Doyle Sr.
[email protected]


----------



## David G Duncan

Lloyd,

Here is some history on the Newhouse traps:

The year was 1832. Oneida Castle, a small village in central New York was the setting. A young hunter and trapper named Sewell Newhouse worked in his father's blacksmith shop to craft guns and traps for his own use which quickly became the envy of every Indian in the nearby reservation of Oneida. Fashioning parts from worn-out scythes, axe blades, and blacksmith scraps, Newhouse worked his mechanical genius into a thriving business trading traps for furs with the Indians. 

When the Oneida Community, the first American experiment with communal living moved to the banks of the Oneida Creek, Newhouse became a convert and joined. When the Commune members failed to find farming profitable enough to sustain them, Newhouse taught all members, children as well as adults, to manufacture steel traps. Local sales were strong; the community really began to thrive when the traps were taken to Chicago and sold to the Hudson Bay Company as well as other buyers of Hardware. It has been said that fur was such a lucrative trade that much of our nation's and Canada's growth to the west could be attributed to trappers who worked trap lines across the American west in the late 1800's. Indeed the reputation of steel traps reached around the globe as they became a benchmark for quality in Russia and Scandinavia. Business expanded, and factories were built in Sherrill, New York, and later in Niagara Falls, Canada.

In 1896, the same year that Oneida began manufacturing in Canada, the Animal Trap Company began manufacturing mouse and rat traps in Abington, IL. A few years prior, in 1890, John M. Mast of Lancaster, Pennsylvania, had also created an extremely popular spring mousetrap which became the standard for mouse traps (and amazingly similar to those today). He soon added rat traps to his line and was so successful that in 1905 he acquired the Abington, Illinois company and called the merged entity the Animal Trap Company.

In 1907, Oneida's secured control of the Animal Trap Company, dropped its name and continued to operate the trapping portion of their business in Lititz, Pennsylvania and Niagara Falls, Ontario. In 1924, C. M. Woolworth a descendent of the commune, and two other relatives bought the trap business and revived the old name, changing it to Animal Trap Company of America. 

In 1940, C. M. Woolworth could see that the war would dramatically affect demand for fur and, thus, steel traps. Within months he, along with other innovative and entrepreneurial individuals, transformed the enterprise into a war machine. Army cots, coat hooks, fastening devices for airplane parts, fuse plugs, wire springs for parachutes and bullet cores of several calibers were all manufactured in the Lititz plant. In 1943, Under-Secretary of War, Robert P. Patterson awarded the Animal Trap Company the Army-Navy "E" award for "Excellence" in the production of war equipment.

Following the war, management steered the company into a new era of diversification. A broad array of fishing and hunting products -- boats, rods, reels, bait buckets and tackle boxes as well as decoys and gun cases -- were designed and marketed. Innovation was championed by a new group of young managers directed by Richard G. Woolworth, son of the chairman. The company was renamed Woodstream Corporation and went public in 1966. In the 1970's the Havahart® cage trap business was purchased.

Changing With the Times

Diversification in the 60's and 70's was followed by consolidation in the 80's. When Woodstream was purchased by EKCO Group, Inc., of Nashua, New Hampshire in 1989 much of the consolidation was complete. Harry Whaley, the company's new president, brainstormed with other executives; they wanted to build on the companies strengths and position its brands in growth categories. As a result the two new missions were born and the positions "Victor® ... world's leader in non-poisonous/least toxic pest control" and "Havahart® ...caring control for pets and wildlife" were initiated.

The company made strategic shifts in resources by adding experts in pest control and entomology; they received significant home office funding to build state-of-the art laboratories for insects and rodents and invested to improve quality and expand capacity in their manufacturing.  Furthermore, Whaley championed a cultural shift and brought in the Simplex "Creative Problem Solving" technology which helped all personnel better define, understand and prioritize the challenges for the next century. 

In 1999 EKCO Group, Inc was acquired by Corning due to Cornings interest in EKCOs franchise in kitchen gadgets and utensils. Woodstream was a non-core asset in this transaction thus the current management team along with a private venture capital partner was able to acquire the company and take it private. 

They say if you build a better mousetrap, the world will beat a path to your door. As usual they are misinformed however clarity of vision combined with effective strategies, processes and people has successfully expanded on the heritage of the humble mouse trap.


----------



## roger23

Found these while cleaning garage,,,

I just went out to take a couple more pictures,,The wife threw them in the scrap steel barrel,,,she said they are rusty junk,, It would not be the first time I went looking for something and found she got rid of it


----------



## griffondog

Does anybody know what year the first coilspring traps came out? Was victor the first company to make one?


Griff


----------



## David G Duncan

Griff,

I have some old Hawbaker and O. L. Butcher trapping catalogs from the early 1950's that show victor 1.5 coilsprings as being a new style trap.

So, I have to believe that it was probably in the late 40's or early 50's that they were introduced, but I could be wrong.

I purchased some these New Victor Coilsprings, way back then and really liked them for catching mink. The only problem was that the pans were very flimsy one piece affair, which only attached to the trap frame by two ears with holes. The ears on the pan were bent down to fit over a "T" shaped post on the trap frame. Needless to say, the pans didn't stay attached to the pans very long, when a large **** got a hold of it.

Still have a few of these old style Victor coilsprings left in my trap shed.


----------



## multibeard

multibeard said:


>


Here is an early gibbs coilspring that I inherited when my trapping mentor passed on. I do not know when they were made. My mentor was using them for trapping fox when he passed. They are alot heavier than victors.


----------



## roger23

roger23 said:


> Found these while cleaning garage,,,
> 
> These go in a City wide Garage sale this week end what should I ask for a starting Price not a lot of old traps around here any more
> 
> I just went out to take a couple more pictures,,The wife threw them in the scrap steel barrel,,,she said they are rusty junk,, It would not be the first time I went looking for something and found she got rid of it


These go in a City wide Garage sale this week end what should I ask for a starting Price not a lot of old traps around here any more


----------



## solohunter

this is an old hand me down, the only ID I can find is on the bottom bar and it is stamped S. VAUGHN in three places,, works great on dog chew toys,,,
any idea what it is worth??


----------



## 160user

Does anyone have any traps or trap parts to sell?


----------



## bkeee

Its very nice to see people interested in old traps. I have collected traps for about twenty years and have amassed quite a collection. I will post some of my collection later on the forum. /Brian


----------



## bkeee

Solohunter,
This is obviously a handforged bear trap. I have not heard of S. Vaughn, but he was more than likely the blacksmith who made the trap. The extra set of springs will turn away most collectors, because they feel it has been repaired or modified in a way that detracts from the value. That is not to say some collector somewhere won't want it, just that most frown on extra springs like yours has. Also, I am not implying that you should remove them either. Bear traps make great conversation pieces and yours is unique. /bkeee


----------



## bkeee

It is great to see so many people interested in this great hobby. I have trapped for 30 years and collected traps for 20 years. I collect mainly Killer traps, but have many footholds as well. Traps and Trapping are my passion. Here are some pics of my collection. Feel free to talk traps with me anytime..

My Killer Traps


























*My newest addition*

*The Alexander Clutch trap*


----------



## solohunter

bkeee said:


> Solohunter,
> This is obviously a handforged bear trap. I have not heard of S. Vaughn, but he was more than likely the blacksmith who made the trap. The extra set of springs will turn away most collectors, because they feel it has been repaired or modified in a way that detracts from the value. That is not to say some collector somewhere won't want it, just that most frown on extra springs like yours has. Also, I am not implying that you should remove them either. Bear traps make great conversation pieces and yours is unique. /bkeee


thanks for the input, You are probably right on s.vaughn, I checked the trap and all four springs are differnt lengths?? so I guess it is one of a kinda hand made bear trap. its a bugger to set with all four springs  
so my next question is going to be tough,, about how old would it be, a rough guess would be ok. my grand father moved into flynn vally in the 30,s alcona/alpena/oscoda/montmorency county corners, he was a hunter/trapper and cook for the old CC camps- cooks also aquired the fast food-deer/bear for the camp.


----------



## bkeee

solohunter said:


> thanks for the input, You are probably right on s.vaughn, I checked the trap and all four springs are differnt lengths?? so I guess it is one of a kinda hand made bear trap. its a bugger to set with all four springs
> so my next question is going to be tough,, about how old would it be, a rough guess would be ok. my grand father moved into flynn vally in the 30,s alcona/alpena/oscoda/montmorency county corners, he was a hunter/trapper and cook for the old CC camps- cooks also aquired the fast food-deer/bear for the camp.


 
WOW!!!! That is wierd.......my grandfather was born and raised in Flynn Valley!!!!!.....and worked in those same camps. He ended up living out the rest of his days in Harrisville, MI. That's too cool. Your trap was probably made during the late 1800's, maybe as late as 1900's. That is a safe bet though.....most hand-forged trap makers died out during this time as the factory produced trap makers took over. /bkeee


----------



## sparkyhaskell

been looking for a place like this.i have some old traps will get some pics. when i figure out to use this site.l.o.l. some of them the gibbs&son two trigger,pat. pend. cheste pa. some are s newhouse oneida community ny#3 pat. spt 2611 there are victors ida community pat.dec.1602 got some more will get posted when i figure out how i would like some info on the value of these golden oldies


----------



## FREEPOP

There are some people on there that know quite a bit on old traps. If you want to try another, go to trapperman.com and try that too, wissmiss there knows her traps and is very good. You can get a picture in here from photobucket or any place like that.

Oh, and welcome to the site.


----------



## sparkyhaskell

hey thanx not much good with technology or typeing guess i spend to much time it the woods but ill get the hang of it i will check them sites out thanx


----------



## bradym54

my dads traps some are probably from 1970 and 1950 and the traps that were still in the box (probably from 1975) i still use. good working condition i guess for being in a room under the hay loft for 30 years!!!:lol:


----------



## skullman

Nice traps, will post some of my own later.

Denis


----------



## old school

Found these after going to see what my dad got from a buddy. Has them on the wall at our camp. Thought I had some more traps to use till I seen them, they stayed right there. If this link doesn't work, there are pics in my gallery. Dont always link it right.


----------



## skullman

Just a few of my big ones.


----------



## Halleran

I have a Nelson Boode trap #3 i found years ago on a dog killed red fox along the edge of a field i was trapping there was no tag or engraving on the trap and i never found out who owned it the trap was not staked down so no telling how far that fox traveled before the dogs killed it anyway it is a pontiac, mich trap but has no serial numbers just the dates april 30, 1920 and september 10, 1921 printed on the trap writing is very legible trap is in great shape springs still strong and original chain double spring i never used the trap after i found it and didn't even find out what it was until about 12 years ago curious about possible value can't seem to find any source to get a reliable estimate read about nelson-boode traps in this blog and thought i would inquire any ideas


----------



## skidway

A Nelson -Boode (aka Trails End or Trailzend) in fine to excellent condition, meaning 100% legible pan and NO rust pitting, could bring you up to $300 if it's all original. Very tough to find in that condition so seeing as how yours was found in use yours is probably not in that shape. Still has some pretty good value to a collector if in lesser condition. They were made in the early 20's and sold for $5 each.


----------



## David G Duncan

Sidway

Here is a trap I just purchased on the TMan Benefit Auction.

Paid $275

Hoping to be able to put it to use here in Alaska, wolf trapping.


----------



## Snapper96

very neat!


----------



## leechwrangler

how much are #4 coil herders worth?love the old trap pictures


----------



## skidway

They're users, not collectable unless new


----------



## leechwrangler

there brand new never been used not like me


----------

